

Show HN: Weekend project url shortener - aangjie

Github link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;emofeedback&#x2F;urlshortener<p>Live demo at:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aang.in&#x2F;url&#x2F;
======
eglover
Ah! Redirect loop! Everything is going to
[http://aang.in/url/None](http://aang.in/url/None) :(

------
mahadazad
not working

